# Midlands Rally appreciation



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Had a brilliant Saturday visit to my first MHF Rally. 
Blazing sun, greeted with open arms, watered, feed & treated like a long lost brother! 8) 
Great to meet all you guys & guyesses. Special thanks to Hymmi, (great do lass!) Bella, RockieRV, Kands & Scotjimland.
Just one sour note, agreed a straight swop, my MR2 for Scotjimland's RV, with his son Paul. What did Jim do ... shot off the the pub & reneged on the deal!  
Hope you all have a good evening.
Thanks again, from your *none *MH dwarf. (If only Jim hadn't gone off to the pub :roll: )


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the RV deal!! Glad you managed to get along there and meet everyone (I am very jealous ... our MH has been in for repair for over 6 weeks now!!  ) so you are not the only one with no MH ... you came close to owning a RV though, but better luck next time!! :lol: 
Hearing all about this wonderful rally , blow by blow account from hymmi and it sounds just great!! Ana xx


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed meeting the peeps, Drummer.
It's a very convenient place for a rally isn't it? No winding country roads to negotiate if the weather is bad.

I'm a bit envious but it was a bit too near for us as it's only about 5 miles and at that distance I would have been tempted to come home to sleep.  
I hope they all enjoy it.
It can be a cold place at Copt Oak. If the weather does turn bad round here it's usually the Markfield (Copt Oak) area which gets it.

We're off to the CC site at Broadway this morning for 4 days. 'See' you all when we get back.
Ana, that 6 weeks without the mh must seem like a lifetime. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Just got back from the Midlands Rally and want to say a very big thanks for all the effort that so obviously went into making this the best rally we have ever been on. What can I say???? It was great meeting up with all the people that we have "chatted" to on the website and we look forward to booking into the next one. We cant make next weekend Hymmi so it will have to be the weekend after that....lol
I would also like to thank all the people for their help in pushing 6.5 tons of Rocky backwards so we could get her started and all the gang helping to achieve the startup itself, Roadrunner your jump cables were invaluable mate thanks.....
If any pictures appear on this site showing 2 RV's connected by an umbilical like cord then it is someones idea of a joke using photoshop, this didn't happen :roll: :roll: and the guilty parties that put these pics on should buy me a drink next time around. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: : 
I hope everyone had a good time and I look forward to seeing all the other comments.
A BIG THANKS to Rob (motorhomersimpson) for the donuts...... They were delicious mate    
I will add any pics we have to any album that is sure to be started and once again a big thanks to Hymmi and Dave, Lady J and RR Dave, fantastic guys     
By the way Drummer, it was great to meet you at long last, you made my day mate. I seriously hope that you get your dream soon but whatever you are always welcome to come and visit us anytime......
Keith and Sharon


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We Echo Echo the thanks & appreciation for organising this rally - and for all the hard work that went into making it a VERY enjoyable weekend.
What more could we have asked for ? -- we had good company, tons of food, no rain & this being the first time we have used it during the cold weather we were tostie warm all night long in our van with the heater on its lowest setting - now its time to do some "improvements" such as fitting a second leisure battery & getting a red gas cylinder to save us wrapping our blue one in blankets - which fortunately done the trick so no loss of lpg !, the only downside of the weekend is that the cooker decided not to work . . which forced us to go into the pub [ several times ] :lol: 
I'm sure there will be far more elequent 'thanks you's from others but we were very impressed at the high standard for a rally being set - thank you, your hard work is much appreciated.
Vic & Sylvia


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Just wanting to say a very big thank you to Jean & Dave for all there hard work in organising what turned out to be a fantastic rally. You really know how to make people welcome and put on a great meal. It was good to meet so many of you and enjoy the weekend with you all. 
What food. What company. What weather,
Thank you all

R/M


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> If any pictures appear on this site showing 2 RV's connected by an umbilical like cord t


Excuse me Kands.... but what do you mean by *IF* ?????

The word "when" springs to mind here 

Besides, I reckon we should ask nuke to plonk such pics on the home page for at least a week, no real reason.. simply just cus it was *your* RV thats all :mrgreen:

You should load them batteries into tube number one if you follow.. nuff said ;-)


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi All,just got back from Midlands rally,what can I say.This was the first of what we hope will be many ,the organization was flawless,the Saturday lunch was great (if unexspected how do you do it ?).Our only other experience of rallying was with the Caravan Club (far to formal).Met some very interesting people.Thanks Jim for the plastic tracks we just hope we don't have to use them.
So to close a GREAT BIG thanks to Hymmi & all who made this such a good meeting.  
Gary & Angela


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Safely home*

Hello everyone
Many thanks from us to Jean and Dave - we have arrived safely home c 5.10pm!! Not a bad run apart from the A34 outside Oxford - but we were warned but it proved the best way home anyway. 
Great to put faces to names at last - looking forward to seeing you all again soon. The food and company were excellent - a rare opportunity for us to socialist!
Great to meet you Drummer - I wish I had a spare few pounds to bequeath you to buy a machine - we LOVE ours! Long may it continue.
All good wishes
Sundial (Jean and Terry)


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Sorry - NOT socialist - socialise!!!!!!!!!  Sundial


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Actually............................
I was convinced that Mr GT would have been attending the rally disguised as someone else and I was trying my best to flush him out, there never was a problem with the RV, I was just pretending :wink: :wink: :wink: 
I had a bet on with sersol how many of you would show up to help and Gary I'll give you the tenner next week mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, many thanks to all

Keith (and Sharon)


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

How about changing the word "bequeath" too Sundial? :wink: 
Thats hardly the way I want to get a MH! :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

It's great when everyone races home from a rally - to be home - and then wants to tell everyone how much they enjoyed it! Hats off to Jean and Dave for everything (and I did say my thank you's).
We had a wonderful time, great fun, extremely well organised, met some terrific new friends.
My only regret is that I wasn't able to help clear up the huge mess Sunday morning - I am afraid I didn't get out of bed early enough, so it is a good job Jean and Dave did. I am not used to other people clearing up on their own.

Thanks to all.... hope to see you again.

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

PMSL Drummer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Best weekend rally we have ever been on.
We had a fantastic weekend thanks very much to Jean and Dave and big thanks for the weather 
see you all very soon Carol and John


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Missed out*

Hi all
Glad to hear the Rally was a great success.
I wish I could have been there, myabe another one will be arranged.

Anyway I have already seen Drummers pics, great though no FACES.
Hope there are more soon to be posted, look forward to seeing them.

Regards
Julie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

Just like to add my twopennorth to this post. What more Can / Is there left to say??............
Except. 









Fantastic........
From the moment we arrived to our parting wave, everything was just great, great organization, thanks especially to Jean and Dave. You deserve a medal, great food and great company.

To all you non-rallyers out there, you don't know what you are missing.

Copt Oak is a brilliant place, very good choice for a rally, large flat field, parking for RVs if required.
We arrived about 7pm pitch black but Dave was there wearing his fairy lights to show us the way and waved us in, soon pitched up. too dark to do much so went to the pub, found most of the other rallyers in there already. Jean had made everyone name badges so there was no-ice to break, felt like I knew everyone already. Great idea Jean.

Freezing cold night but as we had already put the hotty's in the bed before we went to the pub we were snug in our van.

Saturday dawned a fresh bright winter morning, had a wander meeting and greeting then to the hall for lunch. Did I say lunch? I meant feast, soup n bread, hot dogs with locally made sausage, vegi as well if desired,onions, cheese scones, and the kids weren't forgotten either, they had their own table, set with things kids like, for them to help themselves as and when they liked. and they did like!!
Tea, coffee and biscuits available all day as well, as if anyone had any room left!!
Had a few goes at guessing the name of the teddy, ( Named Martin and won by LadyJ) Super prizes in the raffle so bought a few tickets. (won a new kettle)

Had a free afternoon to recharge and get hungry for the "night do" If the lunch was a feast there are no words to describe the evening nosh, suffice to say there was tons of it and fantastic it was too.

The wine and beer flowed, Dave drew the raffle with the help of younger members of the party and then a quiz devised again by Jean and Dave. I thought my general knowledge wasn't too bad but Jean found the questions I didn't know the answers to.

More wine, beer and music, a bit loud for some but requests to turn it down were "accepted"!

Sunday soon arrived.

A thoroughly enjoyable weekend. A good mix of people and plenty to do and eat.

If you didn't want to join in there wasn't any pressure to do so. Join the next rally if only to see otherwise unchartered territory and have a cheap weekend. You never know you might enjoy it.

All I can say to Jean and Dave is a very big thank you, you will be a hard act to follow and now put your feet up and have a rest. Oh and by the way the chairs are just the bee's knee's.
Angie......................... Oh and George he had a good time too.
X X X
sorry this is such a long post but I promised Hymii a report in return for double onions Ha ha ha!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Midlands rally appreciation*

Well what can I say a brilliant weekend in all respects thanks to Jean & Dave.

Pity Kands ( Keith & Sharon) ran his batteries down but there you go it happens to the best of us at times, glad to see you got home ok.

RockieRV (Sharon) Clearing up was done at 1.30am this morning after ScotJimland had a slight accident with a bottle of red wine and my did that wine stink glad he didn't drink it lol.

Drummer (Frank) will try and start a fund for you in the new year.

Motorhomersimpson (Rob) thanks for doughnuts smashing and boy did you miss a good time.

Gaspode (Ken) & Jean's Dave thanks for having a go at mending our fire b. thing will have to get it sorted before New Year Rally.

ScotJimland (Jim & Jan) Thanks for the bread crate thingys and boxes will come in very handy

It was loverly to meet up with old friends and make some new friends hope to see you all again soon


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Now that my head has cleared-i would also like to express my thanks especially to Jean and Dave but also to everyone who turned up and made the weekend such a success- it certainly broke the ice!!-well frost any way.Thanks to Rosemarie (Snail) for your jokes-the accents were wonderful.
Hope to see you all again soon 


Leapy
Pauline and Pete

Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Not much i can add to whats already been written but here go's:

What a BRILLANT WEEKEND, Saturday night was excellent, met some really friendly people and can't wait for the next rally.
A big thank you to Jean and Dave for making it happen.

Phil & Jan


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Not much I can add, everything has been said. Had a wonderful weekend, mets lots of lovely people. We can't thank Jean and Dave enough, I don't know where they get all there energy from.
Thanks again you two for a great weekend.
Only downturn was Jean preferring DB's knee to mine. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Sid & Shirley.


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi All 
Thanks Jean & Dave for a fantastic weekend. The whole family had a great time, Charlotte did'nt want to leave, and neither did I really. We're all looking forward to one in January.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi folks, sorry I couldn't be with you this week-end. I've seen Drummer today, he was full of news about all the MH people he met. I feel as if I know you better than I did before. I hope some time in the future, to meet up with you as well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jean & Dave,

Many thanks to you, and to all who contributed, whether help, donation or their company, for a great weekend. The care and effort that went into its planning and execution was obvious, and how you managed to look as laid back as you did I am awestruck. I hope potential rally co-ordinators don't think they have to compete!

Did anyone get less than me on the quiz, please....... Very fair, but I only scored 5 :-(

Can't see any rally photos up yet, so here is a taster; I'll delete them in a while, or sooner on request by pm .....

They say submariners are a breed apart. I can believe it.









Did that contact lens get found eventually?









Don't you just HATE tailgaters?









Motorhomers are such gregarious people it rubs off on their motorhomes, which have a chat with the neighbour whenever they can.









In response to the observation that my motorhome looks like a TV detector van, I concede you do have a point.









Here's a link to some photos I took on my walk with Zoe Saturday afternoon, when we visited Bradgate Country Park, just 3 miles east:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/leicester

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave :roll: :roll: 
Sharon has now got that awful picture of me as her wallpaper.... Love or what????
Hope to see you soon matey...

Keith


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Just to add our thanks to Jean and Dave, and all the others who did a grand job in putting on a fantastic weekend. We met some new folk as well as some who we had seen before at York, and are now looking forward to the next one we can get to.
We were commenting on the way home that if it wasn't for this website, probably none of this lot would ever have come across each other, so thanks to nuke for helping with bringing us all together on this frosty weekend in Leicestershire, by setting up Motorhomefacts.com
Colin, Sara and Jordanne


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Well i cannot believe this,thankyou all so much,i am just so glad you all enjoyed it so much,personally i thought it was fantastic and although yes we did work hard we enjoyed every minute.


Drummer it was lovely of you to drive so far to come and say hello,sorry you couldn't stay for the evening get together you really missed a great night..........and thanks for the brandy,cheers.  

I want to say thanks to you all for coming,some of you travelling alot of miles to join us.............Sundial(Terry & Jean) won the wine for longest distance travelled 210 mls,amazing thanks both..............the food you all brought was unbelievable,i hope someone has pics of the buffet table,it was a sight to behold..........it felt like a family get together.

Thanks also to Roadrunner,Dave you were brilliant thankyou,straight from work you were on the gate at night and it was 4 below on Friday night.............Mary,Jacquie,Sharon and Lesley thanks for your help in the kitchen.........also everyone for asking if they could help it was appreciated.

Would like to thank Rob(motorhomersimpson) for the do-nuts and money you sent for the rescue,so sorry you couldn't make it,,,,,,,,,,,thanks again Rob.

What a great report from an99uk...........M.H.F.'s roving reporter,Angie absolutely spot on,that was well worth extra onions.

Hi Dave B,

What fantastic pics you took,they are just lovely..........we do have some of the best countryside in England,............some one did ask how Copt Oak got it's name and the pics you took i think hold the answer,Bradgate Park was the ancestral home of Lady Jane Grey and when she was beheaded they cut the tops off all the oak trees on their land,so we feel Copt must mean cropped,will try to find out........................anyway i think everyone enjoyed it so much we would like to do it again in the summer,same place,maybe for a week this time,please let me know if you might be interested,you need only pay for nights you want to stop,so if you just want to stay,while passing through you could.

Lastly we were moved to tears when Ken(gaspode)gave us a signed card and collection you had, had for us,had to go in the kitchen for a little cry.  ...........thankyou and we did say we would give the collection to the Animal Aid,but i know you wanted us to have a meal with it,so we will have a meal and an evening out with it, thankyou so much.

Did forget one thing,i have always said to newbies,if you want someone to talk to you on a site and you are shy,just open the bonnet and you will have a crowd around to help in no time....................


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Not a lot left to say really is there? Just got home (rather late due to paying social calls and horrific delays on the M40) and too late to contribute much. We agree with all that has been said already, wonderful job Hymmi, when are you doing it again?
Just to add a note to Hymmi's post - I can't take the credit for organising the collection for you and Dave, it was all collected in the Pee-Pot by Jacquie (LadyJ), I only acted as Jacquie's minder during the collection and presenter due to Jacquie being too shy (Ha-Ha) to stand up in front of the massed ranks of MHF members on the night. I'm sure everyone will be pleased that you have decided to spend it on a meal out as intended, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

You should sleep well tonight,hope you enjoyed lunch.

Very nice having you as neighbours for the weekend.

Sorry i didn't explain myself very well there,did i........thanks Jacquie  promise to spend it on ourselves.

Thanks for your kind words Ken...............how does May time suit then to do it again.......................


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to eveyone, 

We had a great weekend, well done Jean and Dave,, first class ., thank you !!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Drummer thanks for the brandy,cheers.
> ....................


Bribery & corruption, Hymmi, bribery & corruption! :lol:


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi 
Chaz went to school this morning to tell her teacher that she had a great time and made lots of friends ..... can't get better than that.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

We can't believe you're wanting to do it again already, such is dedication to the cause! If we are free (we're normally just cheap) we will be delighted to come, as I'm sure everyone else will be.
Thank's for taking the blame for the misunderstanding over the collection, it was probably my fault. I can't remember what I said at the time but I suspect I didn't make it clear that it was Jacquie who was responsible. She didn't tell me she wanted me to present it to you, she just thrust it into my hand and pushed me forward so I hadn't time to prepare myself.
Anyway, here's a nice shot of the encampment taken as the sun came over the horizon on Saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> You should sleep well tonight,hope you enjoyed lunch.
> 
> ...


hi hymmi glad to see your rally was a success and everyone enjoyed themselves :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Hymmi and Dave, sounds like you put on a fantastic week-end, wish we could of made it.
LadyJ has made an album in the rallies section and i see that you have added some too (well assume it was you). If you don't mind i am going to move those photos into the album LadyJ made, any probs just let me know.
Will hopefully be able to make one of these rallies one day :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I would like to add some piccy's, do I start my own album or can I add them to the existing album? it would be better I think if all the pics were in the same place....
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Yes Keith, would like all the pics in same place please, if for some reason it won't let you, don't worry i will transfer them after.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Chris..
All on now

Keith


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Have taken the liberty of also adding the photos from this thread into the Midlands Rally album, hope no-one minds.
Please contact me by pm if there are any objections


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just been looking through/sorting photos, everytime i see DA Burleigh he's got a woman sat on his knee, how do you do it Dave (please tell) is it the aftershave ???


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi .. bit late posting

Thanks from us lot as well. 

Jean & Dave, absolutely top notch job  

I won’t go on about it, you can all see by the previous posts what a do it was. I got to be a Marshall for a couple of hours on Friday night, after Dave had been doing it since 2pm. Anyone that arrived late or were ambling over to the pub, stopped to talk and lifted my spirits in the cold of the evening (a couple of cans of lager helped as well).
Jean & Dave had made me a marshals hat, and I got rigged up with LadyJ`s flashing lights. I looked like a plonker but didn’t feel like one as everyone was so nice, I did a couple of hours work, but Jean & Dave have done more than I thought was possible, you two are a great couple, and I feel like reporting you to the Leicestershire tourist board, as I’ve never imagined a “ spend a weekend in Leicestershire” advert to be so wholly fulfilled.

We got away into Loughborough for a bit of shopping on Saturday, because of course we are not really rally “types” as with 2 teenagers we hopelessly try to find a need to keep the kids interested in camping. We have the van equipped with enough technology to allow the kids to use their X-box and whatever they want to plug in

But our kids the irascible teenagers that they are, who didn't want to come, were playing hide and seek around the rally room till late into the evening until I marched them off to bed. I’d have paid to see that, and betted against it, thanks to you other little motorhomers who know how to have fun 

Nice to meet so many for the first time and see a few from York again. 

DAB and anyone else, you have my permission to show pictures of my van, my sooty van and particularly my jump leads (Sorry Keith) :lol: :lol: :lol: great pics.


Regards to all

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Glad you enjoyed your free time,when not doing something or other to help.........please thank Maureen for that ham too it looked lovely.

Dave has asked me to thank you for all your help pegging out and standing on that gate freezing on Friday night while we went for something to eat and to let Dave thaw out abit.Sure is a cold spot Copt Oak..............you'll be warmer in May 8O :wink: ................if you get up Markfield way before us Dave,we forgot to pull the marker signs up.

Dave has also asked me to thank Pepe(Mick) and everyone else who offered to help him,Lesleylil's(Alan) for all your help and Martin who not a MHF's member travelled down from Telford to join us in his Autosleeper Topaz, after being told about our rally,thanks for putting all the tables out in the hall,what a nice guy,hope you are now a member here.

.....................and i forgot to say thanks to Drummer and others that donated raffle prizes.

LadyJ,Jacquie and John for clearing and washing up all night and staying untill nearly 2am cleaning up and also of course for the generous collection you organised...............and not forgetting our first Christmas card from you thanks so much


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*A future Rally at Copt Oak*

Hi Jean and all

We think a rally in the spring would be great as the site is so beautiful - though we could not see it until Saturday morning!

One thing I did not mention was the Copt Oak Inn where we had supper on Friday - what a fantastic meal - beats anything we have got down here - are all the pubs of the same standard in Leicestershire? If so, all the more reason for making another trip - distance no object for Terry !!! :wink:

Hope to meet up with you all again soon

Jean - Sundial


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean,

It certainly is a perfect spot for a rally,but is without a doubt the coldest spot in Leicestershire,so a May meet would hopefully tick all the boxs for us,will speak to the vicar soon............. :roll: 

I thought the food was good too and even better were the £5 vouchers they gave us at end of the meal for next time,we just handed them to the next members who came in,poor Dave B drew the short straw though it was off a meal for two,hope me sitting on your knee helped ease the disappointment Dave :wink: 

I don't know how we did it as Dave B's Alison didn't know how we had done it all for £15 ahead but i have sorted money out today and we have raised £70 as well for the Animal Aid,we are taking that to the kennels tomorrow,will get a pic to put on .......................thankyou so much..................


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well done indeed. Thrifty must be your middle name.

I hope I did n't get you on my knee under false pretences, as I charmed £2.50 off my single meal and got another voucher anyway 

Dave


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Just been looking at all the pic's
John forgot the camera...........
what a lovely time we all had.
looking forwards to the next one............!

see you all soon

Carol & John


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Well thanks to our great weekend and your generosity,we were able to take £70 upto the Leics. Animal Aid santuary at Huncote in Leicestershire,they were thrilled and asked me to thank you so much,they would not let me take photo's for obvious reasons we hadn't even thought of,but did let us take one of the dogs that can never be rehomed and one of a gang that had been............and one of the dedicated staff


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

How lovely is that?!! That is just great Jean!! Those dogs are lovely!! You must feel very proud, well done!! :lol: Ana xx


----------

